# Anyone recommend a good sailing site?



## lahso (Nov 1, 2009)

Hopefully someone can point me in the right direction. I spent the last week reading every post on SailNet from 2002 forward, including watching all of Giu's videos, the WHOLE BFS thread, and trying to decide which Cat, the 22 or the 25, I can take around the pond once or twice...

I've been on boats all my life (or behind them on a wakeboard), but I'm new to sailing... besides a few times at the helm of my dad's Hunter 35 on Lake Texoma. I live in SoCal and bike past Marina Del Rey every day on the way to work, so I finally stopped by a school, MarinaSailing.com, and signed up for lessons. I'm waiting on a few friends to flake out before I start (giving them till tomorrow to pony up).

Not sure what I'm looking for yet... the experience and learning to start... Knowing myself as a thrill-seeker (but no adrenaline-junky) I imagine I'll be trying to figure out the deeper physics... I'm a pilot already, so I know a lot about fluid dynamics, and I'm a rock-climber so I can tie some pretty gnarly knots... now I just gotta learn to do it on the water.

Obviously the first paragraph is not true (MDB you call it, right?) as no one could actually read the BFS thread.

My only concern... 

I get sea-sick like you wouldn't imagine. I figure there's only one way to get over it...

Anyway, just wanted to say hi to the community and the mods... Thanks in advance for your patience when I'm 'thick'... I'm sure I'll have some questions.

Best,
~mt

--
----
"Those moments of obtainment are few and far between so I must find peace in the search itself" ~Chris Sharma


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Ya had me there for a minute and I wanted nothing to do with you...

Sick ..dude I said to myself...:laugher 

Welcome aboard ....I think


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey lahso - welcome to SN dude.

Now go read FightClub and tell me the steamy details of what went on between PB and PB.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

Welcome! and to answer your question, I think you found the "site" and for sea sickness try a scopolamine patch from your Dr.


----------



## lenl1540 (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome!
Ginger crackers will help you through.


----------



## lahso (Nov 1, 2009)

Stillraining said:


> Welcome aboard ....I think


Thanks! (I think - not sure what I'm getting myself into)



smackdaddy said:


> Now go read FightClub and tell me the steamy details of what went on between PB and PB.


SD - I think I'm gonna have to save that thread for when I take a vacation from work... it's a little overwhelming to a newb.

Besides, I need to plan my trip around the world after I get my ASA101/103 

As for the seasickness - Thanks for the rec's Badsanta / Len. I read somewhere that you can get over motion sickness through habituation training (repeated exposure w/ increasing intensity). I usually carry a bottle of straight liquid ginger-extract when I've been out before. Works like a charm and it's kinda like taking a shot of whiskey (or drinking liquid sushi).

~mt

--
----
"Those moments of obtainment are few and far between so I must find peace in the search itself" ~Chris Sharma


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Had my finger on the button there for a second! HAHA! Anyways, welcome aboard.

Brian


----------



## lahso (Nov 1, 2009)

Sweet, my first Lesson is Sunday. 

Can I test out of 101 since I joined SailNet?

~mt


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Not if you take any of our advice.

Nice avatar picture.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Oh, and quit calling smacky SD! Talk about an INSULT! in the mean time, welcome aboard!

Last thing we need on here is two SD's.......the original is bad enough...........smacky tho, what can you say, he smacks you on the left, then the right, hug you......all with an Italian mafia style accent.........lie goes on!

Marty


----------



## lahso (Nov 1, 2009)

Stillraining said:


> Nice avatar picture.


Thanks, my sis is a pro-tographer, so she can make even me look good (actually its all about the ca-boy hat)



blt2ski said:


> Oh, and quit calling smacky SD! Talk about an INSULT! in the mean time, welcome aboard!


Haha, thanks b2s... kidding... After I posted I realized that my laziness to type a ful name needs to wait until I understand other people's laziness.

First sail was cool... A couple hrs on the boat. We made it just outside the marina entrance, road some pretty nice swells, saw some amazing yachts, then came back in. Lucky me, I got a private lesson w/ an instructor named Craig, a cool guy who shared my sarcasm and my taste for bad jokes. I think this is gonna work out just fine.

Speaking of Yachts... has anyone seen the monstrosity of a sailboat that is/was parked at the (old) fuel dock in Marina Del Rey over the weekend? Holy crap. Probably 140ish feet. I saw some dude in a 60' power pulling up beside her taking a pic. I'm learning about boat-envy.

Cheers,

~mt


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

lahso said:


> I'm learning about boat-envy.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ~mt


never mind boat envy... have ya discovered boat porn??

welcome aboard ; -)


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

blt2ski said:


> Last thing we need on here is two SD's.......the original is bad enough...........smacky tho, what can you say, he smacks you on the left, then the right, hug you......all with an Italian mafia style accent.........lie goes on!
> 
> Marty


Badabing-badaboom. Fugeddaboudit.










Yo, Lahso - take the ASA combo. Much less expensive overall and I think they even throw in some booze....and dancers.


----------



## lahso (Nov 1, 2009)

Smacky... I think I am taking the combined (101/103/Coastal Nav)?

I wish I could sail during the week so I could get through the classes more quickly, but I guess I need to take time to study.

I went back to the marina and shot some boat porn (thanks Sara) this afternoon at lunch. I know it's hard to get a concept of size, but check out the dude walking on the back mast (probably some term I don't know for the back mast yet). The Masts are visible form miles away. Probly not a daysailor...










Full size image here:

Big Boat Porn @ Marina Del Rey (amateur)


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Aaaa, it's alright. But it's no Catalina 27.

BTW - has Sharma pulled down a 15 yet?


----------



## lahso (Nov 1, 2009)

smackdaddy said:


> Aaaa, it's alright. But it's no Catalina 27.
> 
> BTW - has Sharma pulled down a 15 yet?


I still have yet to see a Catalina 27 up close, so I can't make a judgment call yet.

Yea, he sent a 5.15d called Es Pontas in Spain... Sick climbs.

Es Pontas is an arch rock off the coast of Mallorca... He Deep Water Solos it (basically no rope over the water, you fall, you go in the drink... The trailer for it is awesome, I think anyone would appreciate it, but maybe more-so sailors and other water lovers King Lines Trailer (youtube)

Sorry to go off topic... rock-climbing is my current passion, sailing on its way up there. Smackdaddy, do you climb?

~mt


----------



## sarafinadh (Jun 16, 2009)

lahso said:


> I went back to the marina and shot some boat porn
> 
> Full size image here:
> 
> Big Boat Porn @ Marina Del Rey (amateur)


heh... who says size don't matter.

But I haveta say.. this shot is like looking at *_insert your fav eyecandy here_* filling up at the gas station, with a car in the way. at least ya coulda shot her with out all that modesty dock in the way!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah. I used to be pretty hardcore (13a/b on limestone) - but have backed off due to elbows getting kind of whacked. My wife was also a cranker (12+). These days, we're doing 10/11 and just enjoying it.

Our 9 year old just sent his first 9 on top rope. Now THAT was cooler than just about anything!

I know there are a couple other climbers on SN. Look in OT - I'll start a BFS thread for climbers. What the hell?


----------



## dkspencer (Nov 6, 2009)

Try hot water over fresh ginger or ginger tea. The patch works well too.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Smacky a climber?!?!?!?!?! hmmmmmmm

Have not done any climbing since the late 80's......some rock, a few glaciers, ie rainer, Adams, baker, olympus.........

Marty


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Bluto - dude, we need to hang out.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Not sure I understand the 12 or 13 rated climbs, IIRC it was a 5.something that was the tough ones?!?! or was it 6, 7 or 8? long ago. I was told as a teen to not climb, but I did anyway..............oh well, life goes on......come to think of it, I was told not to run in track and cross country either. did both........never was told not to sail, ski or otherwise..............

Prusik peak locally is a fun climb, fall one way, 2000' down, 3000' the other way to prusik lake in the Enchantment lake region. Great view at 7K maybe 8K or so......have to look that one up!

here you go prusik peak


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Im with ya Marty...I never got any good..I did beter at aid then free climbing.
5.9 was tops 6 was aid climbing.....

Kids...they just keep pushing the envalope I guess so had to add a few numbers....


----------



## St Anna (Mar 15, 2003)

lahso said:


> Smacky... I think I am taking the combined (101/103/Coastal Nav)?
> 
> I wish I could sail during the week so I could get through the classes more quickly, but I guess I need to take time to study.
> 
> ...


Wow, 
I guess they need the sat communications station on the mizzen to communicate with the crew working the main!


----------

